# Turkish gentoo users

## VeSCeRa

ewt bakalim turkiyeden kac kisi bu mucizeden yararlaniyor

----------

## suhanduman

ee

fazla deðiliz heralde ha?

 :Sad: 

----------

## VeSCeRa

walla utandým ya

----------

## tarcin

walla ben de utanýyorum

yýllarýn linux kullanýcýlarý bile daha gentoo yu bile bilmiyo

----------

## furkan

kimse gentoo kullanmiyormu yaw   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mesut

irc.freenode.net

#turklug

gentoo ruleZ   :Wink: 

----------

## Oner

Happy is a man who can say,I am a gentoo user!

>>>> irc://www.linux.org on #turklug

----------

## togan

 *furkan wrote:*   

> kimse gentoo kullanmiyormu yaw  

 

          kullanmaz olurmu Gentoo kullananlarin yuvasi 

              >>>> irc://www.linux.org on #turklug  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furkan

abi 

irc.linux.org   ustunde gentootr var oraya gelin hemde gentooya ozel  :Smile: 

----------

## beacool

Ya arkadaþlar ben biraz acemiyimde size bir soru soracaktým gentoo yu sistemime kurmam için hangi cd leri down etmeliyim?

sistemim

p4 2.8 Ht 800fbs

asus p4p800 deluxe

512 ddr 400 ram

fx5700 ekran kartý

bunu yazmamýn sebebi eskiden mandrake kullanýyordum fakat mandrake 10 official ý kurduktan sonra sistemim sürekli disabling irq 18 hatasý vermeye baþladý ne yapsamda bunu yok edemedim. Acaba gentoo yu kursam bu sorun hallolurmu?

Þimdiden teþekkürler...

Saygýlar

----------

## realist

#turklug dediğiniz girenleri nick değiştirmeye zorlayan mal kanal sakinleri mi? 

(yanlış biliyorsam kusura bakmayın)

----------

## furkan

beacool 2004.0 in birinci cdsi yuklemeye yeter (yani sistemi internetten yuklersin bir reboot yapip sonra sisteme girdiginde xorg-x11 kde gnome falan yuklersin ama derlersin eger sen stage 3 + GRP yapcaksan ikinci cdde lazim)....

----------

## Manco

Represent Elazig, Turkiye

----------

## ugus

nerdesiniz millet ?

----------

## ugus

 *Quote:*   

> Ya arkadaþlar ben biraz acemiyimde size bir soru soracaktým gentoo yu sistemime kurmam için hangi cd leri down etmeliyim? 
> 
> sistemim 
> 
> p4 2.8 Ht 800fbs 
> ...

 

livecd indirebilirsin. Eger internet baglantin yoksa universal livecd yi indirmen yeterli. Daha sonra user installation handbook unu takip ederek gentoo yu kurabilirsin(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml).

Tavsiyem gentoo hanbooku yazdirman, böylelikle kurum sirasinda rahat edersin. (ha önemli bir nokta daha, kurduktan hemen sonra X serverin direkt hazir olmadigindan "Desktop Configuration Guide" (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml) ve KDE Configuration HOWTO (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml) yu yazdirmayi untma.tabiki internete bagli ikinci bir bilgisayarin yoksa.

bol sans

----------

## roka

burdada gentoo

----------

## ercxy

bende gentoo kullaniyorum...

Toplamda kac kisi oldu?

----------

## kuk-sol

bende varim izinliydim bu aralar  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

yaw ben tam linux manyagim

system bende 

Gentoo 2004

Win xp

Debian Woody

Mandrake 10

Suse 9.1

Fedora core 2

Slackware

simdi belki yakinda berbat olan FreeBsd denecegim

zor bir is amma denemem lazim  :Razz: 

----------

## ercxy

denemekte fayda var.. bende bir ara freebsd yuklemeyi dusunuyorum ama yeteri kadar hardware supportu yok falan diyolar..

----------

## guyulmaz

Merhaba,

Gentoo ile yeni tanistim. Sormak istedigim embedded pc icin gentoo

kullanmak ne kadar mantikli olur.

----------

## Bora

Selamlar ADSL ayarlarini nasil yapabilirim.

 Netgear var bende.

----------

## berkay

Bende varım arkadaşlar turk gentoo kullanıcıları arasında  :Smile: 

3-4 aydır kullanıyorum çok memnunum... yannız şu irc kanallarına nasıl bağlanacağımı bi türlü anlamadım, hangi program gerekir (bitchx xchat falan var sanırım) account falan gerekir mi?

----------

## sapkali_fare

yazici yada 2. bir pc olmadigi icin ilk install denememde, gözlerim sisene

kadar manual okuyup, daha sonra install'a kalkistim. hersey yolunda

gidiyordu, taa'ki kernel'i install ederken yarisinda donmasina kadar!.. bir

dahaki install denememi, bir yazici yada 2. bir pc aldiktan sonra yapicam   :Confused: 

zaten c433 gibi ufak capli bisey alip, firewall olarak kullanmayi düsünüyordum.

sistemide gentoo olucak galiba    :Wink: 

----------

## FNX

ben de 123123. türk gentucu oluyom galiba di mi ? saydýnýz mý?

----------

## gentr

Hey millet bende bu formda yeniyim.

----------

## togan

 *sapkali_fare wrote:*   

> yazici yada 2. bir pc olmadigi icin ilk install denememde, gözlerim sisene
> 
> kadar manual okuyup, daha sonra install'a kalkistim. hersey yolunda
> 
> gidiyordu, taa'ki kernel'i install ederken yarisinda donmasina kadar!.. bir
> ...

 

kernel install edilirken donuyormus görüntüsü verebilir bu sizi aldatmasin. Bence işlem bitene kadar beklemeli, makinedeki cpu ya göre uzun sürebilir bol sans.

----------

## xena

 *realist wrote:*   

> #turklug dediğiniz girenleri nick değiştirmeye zorlayan mal kanal sakinleri mi? 
> 
> (yanlış biliyorsam kusura bakmayın)

 

kesinlikle dogru biliosun  :Smile: 

#fazlamesai

----------

## un4gotten

#turklug kanalı kökleri 90'ara dayanan bir kanal ve sahipleri Linux ,'ün Türkiye'de sevilmesi için gönüllü olarak çaba harcıyor.Bir isim olayı dolayısıyla kanal hakkında olumsuz yorumlar yapılmamalı bence.

----------

## un4gotten

Ayrıca ifadelere de dikkat pls(mal kanal sakinleri)

----------

## togan

 *xena wrote:*   

>  *realist wrote:*   #turklug dediğiniz girenleri nick değiştirmeye zorlayan mal kanal sakinleri mi? 
> 
> (yanlış biliyorsam kusura bakmayın) 
> 
> kesinlikle dogru biliosun 
> ...

 

bence konuyu linux temelinde tutmaya çalışsak iyi olur. Ama insanlar eğer boş kafalarını böyle yaparak saklayacaklarını zannediyorlarsa bence yanılıyorlar. Çünki birşeyin içi boşsa çok ve gereksiz ses çıkar.

Terbiye ve görgü kuralları heryer için geçerlidir. Ayrıca isterlerse başka kurallar koyma haklarıda bu kanal sakinlerine aittir. Eğer buna uymak zorsa, uymamak özgürlüğüne sahipsiniz oraya katılmayarak. Ama şunuda unutmayınki  gentoo install kitabı bu kanal sakinleri tarafından türkçeleştirilimiştir. Ve birçok arkadaş linux konusunda #Turklug  kanalindan yardım almıştır ve almaktadır.

Hiçbir karşılık beklenmeden !!!

Bunları hatırlatmayı bir borç olarak gördüm çünki hiç kimse #Turklug kanalına  keyfi haksızlık yapamaz ve çirkin imalarda bulunamaz.

Umarım anlatabilmişimdir.

Kolay gelsin 

Togan_gentoo

----------

## xena

a.k. ben öyle mantigin.. yardimlari, tr'lesmeyi bahane ederk duygu sömürüsümü yapacagina irc nedir onu ögrenin a.k.

aLi ..

----------

## togan

 *xena wrote:*   

> a.k. ben öyle mantigin.. yardimlari, tr'lesmeyi bahane ederk duygu sömürüsümü yapacagina irc nedir onu ögrenin a.k.
> 
> aLi ..

 

tek bir kelime rezilsin, eger senin bildigin irc, bu terbiyesizlik ve seviyesizlik ise senin ve senin gibilerin nette olmamasi gerekir ve bende bunu saglamaya calissacagim,  seni gidi lamercik bozuntusu..moron..

togan_gentooLast edited by togan on Tue Nov 23, 2004 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentr

Gentoo linux kurdugum sistemde lilo ayarini nasil yapmaliyim?

hda

hda1 /boot debian ve gentoo ortak

hda5 /mnt/debian/ debian sid

hda6 / gentoo

hda7 swap

boot ayarlari icin /etc/lilo.conf (debiani default olarak) dosyasini nasil ayarlmaliyim?

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Gentoo linux kurdugum sistemde lilo ayarini nasil yapmaliyim?
> 
> hda
> 
> hda1 /boot debian ve gentoo ortak
> ...

 

Selam

lilo.conf yazilabilmesi öncelikle gerekli olanlar şunlar, debian ve gentoo da şu an kullanilan ve aktif olan kernel ve initrd version numarasi ile birlikte yazılacak. Ayrica hangi dizinde bulunduklari ve debianin calistigi root partition, gentoonun calistigi root partition, hangi hdax de bulunuyor .  Bunlar olmadan lilo.conf  yazilamaz. 

 (özellikle hda5 /mnt/debian/ debian sid açıklaması çok mantıksız geldi, şöyle olabilirmi hda5    / debian için root ve hda6 / gentoo için root) 

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

 *togan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Selam
> 
> lilo.conf yazilabilmesi öncelikle gerekli olanlar şunlar, debian ve gentoo da şu an kullanilan ve aktif olan kernel ve initrd version numarasi ile birlikte yazılacak. Ayrica hangi dizinde bulunduklari ve debianin calistigi root partition, gentoonun calistigi root partition, hangi hdax de bulunuyor .  Bunlar olmadan lilo.conf  yazilamaz. 

 Aslinda onceden debianda grup yukluydu.Simdi sanirim her ikisinide /boot yaptim.

```
lilo -u /dev/hda
```

kurulum olarakda burdaki islemleri adim adim yapmaya calistim.

http://www.linux-sevenler.org/uploads/181/790/gentoo.html.html

 *togan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (özellikle hda5 /mnt/debian/ debian sid açıklaması çok mantıksız geldi, şöyle olabilirmi hda5    / debian için root ve hda6 / gentoo için root) 
> 
> 

 

ya affedersin biraz karisik yazmisim.

hda5'da debian root var.Ama gentooda /mnt/debian altinda bagli.

hda6'da  gentoo root var.

hda7'de swap.

Suan yapmis oldugum ayarlara gore debianda calismiyor(debiani secince once sanki boot okuyormus gibi olup siyah ekran cikiyor vede gentoo kernel panic variyor.  :Sad: 

```

lba32

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/.map

install=/boot/boot-menu.b

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

timeout=150

delay=50

default=Debian  

vga=791

  image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-386

  label=Debian

  root=/dev/hda5

  image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

      root=/dev/hda6

      label=Gentoo

      read-only

```

/boot altindaki dosyalar

System,map-2.6.8-1-386

System.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

boot.0300

config-2.6.8-1.386

initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

initrd.img-2.6.8-1.386

kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-386

birde boot grup ve lost+found dizinleri var.

Saygilar.

----------

## togan

Selam sanirim aşağıdaki işlemler yapılırsa sorun çözülür. lilo.conf ayarları için.

 *Quote:*   

> #### burasi gentoo kernel make ile derlenmisse########
> 
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> install=/boot/boot-menu.b
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ######### burasi gentoo kernel genkernel ile derlenmisse #########         
> 
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> install=/boot/boot-menu.b
> ...

 

  ######### burasi önemli#########

  önemli olan hangi linuxdan lilo komutuna ulasabiliyorsan o linux 'a ait,  /etc/lilo.conf yukardaki gibi editlenir ve konsolda root olunarak,  lilo komutu verilir.  Yukarıda iki ayri ayar yöntemi var biri genkernel ile derlenen gentoo kernel digeri normal make ile derlenen gentoo kernel buna dikkat etmemiz gerekir.

  eger elinde gentoo live cd varsa şu komutlarla lilo ya ulaşabilirsin.

  live cd boot yapılır.

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/gentoo    # Burada herhangi bir mesaj gelırse takmayın muhtemel zaten var diyor.
> 
>   mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo
> 
>   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge lilo          ## eğer önceden merge edilmişse burayı atlayın.
> 
>   nano -w /etc/lilo.conf  ####  burayi yukarda yapilan ayarlar seklinde editleyin ve.
> 
>   lilo komutunu  verin eger buraya ulaşmışsanız kurtuldunuz demektir geçmiş olsun. Sonra

 

  exit  komutunu verin ve şu komutlarla devam edin.

 *Quote:*   

>  umount  /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
>   umount /mnt/gentoo/
> 
>   reboot

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ayrıca belirtmekte fayda var /etc/fstab ayarlarını doğru farzediyorum. 

 

  ve sanirim Makine yeni lilo ile  boot edecektir. Tabii  kerneller de sorun yoksa.  Tabii daha değişik fikri olan Arkadaşların fikirlerini de duymak isterim.

kolay gelsin.

  Togan_gentoo

----------

## un4gotten

Birçok dağıtımın bir  şekilde Türkiye yansısı olmasına rağmen Gentoo'nuın neden yok?Bu iş ile ilgilenebilecek,alan verebilecek birileri yok mu?

----------

## xena

 *togan wrote:*   

>  *xena wrote:*   a.k. ben öyle mantigin.. yardimlari, tr'lesmeyi bahane ederk duygu sömürüsümü yapacagina irc nedir onu ögrenin a.k.
> 
> aLi .. 
> 
> tek bir kelime eger senin bildigin irc, bu terbiyesizlik ve seviyesizlik ise senin ve senin gibilerin nette olmamasi gerekir ve bende bunu saglamaya calissacagim,  seni gidi lamercik bozuntusu..moron..
> ...

 

sen "tek kelime" kac tane kelimeden meydana gelir bilionmu?

irc ne demek bilionmu?

lamer ne demek bilionmu?

moron ne demek bilionmu?

la bilioyosan da, bilmiosan da a.k.

----------

## gentr

Beyler lutfen bu tur konularla formu doldurmayalim.Lutfen linux konulari disindaki tartismalari buraya tasimayalim.    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bence linuxun insanlari birlestirici bir yani var.

Saygilar.

----------

## gentr

iyi gunler.

Soylediginiz islemleri yaptigimda debianin calistigin gordum.Ancak gentoo linux acinca yine kernel panic hatasi (o numaralari) veriyor.  :Sad: 

derleme isleminde

```

#   emerge   genkernel

#   emerge   gentoo-dev-sources

(bu iþlemden sonra ls -l /usr/src/ komutu ile linux diye bir dizine link oluþmu diye kontrol edin, büyük ihtimal ile oluþmuþtur)
```

ancak burdaki 

ls l- /usr/src/ 

komutunu verdigimde boyle bir seyin olmadigini soyluyordu.

ardindanda 

#   genkernel  all

komutunu vermistim.Sonra uzunca kernel derlenmisti.

Saygilar.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> iyi gunler.
> 
> Soylediginiz islemleri yaptigimda debianin calistigin gordum.Ancak gentoo linux acinca yine kernel panic hatasi (o numaralari) veriyor. 
> 
> derleme isleminde
> ...

 

selam ,

live cd ile baglanip mount ve chroot yaptiktan sonra

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src
> 
> ls -l  

 

komutu verdigimizde kesinlikle linux dizininin bir kernel sources dizinin e  link oldugunu görmemiz lazim eger yoksa hata var demektir ve genkernel calismaz. Ayrica kernel panic sebeblerinden bir tanesi fstab dogru sekilde ayarlanmamis olabilr yada lilo.conf ta  hata olabilir. /etc/fstab  'ı yazarsaniz bakıp karar verebiliriz.  

kolay gelsin

togan_gentoo

----------

## gentr

iyi gunler

asagidaki islem sonucu bu ciktiyi aliyorum

```

#cd /usr/src

#ls -l

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   30 Nov 20 19:23 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Nov 20 23:56 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Nov 21 23:02 ls.txt

```

/etc/fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

#/dev/ROOT      /      xfs      noatime         0 0

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hda1      /boot      reiserfs   noauto,noatime,notail   1 1

/dev/hda7      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda6      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

seklinde.Ayrica /etc/lilo.conf dosyasini nano ile duzenledikten sonra  kaydetip ciktim.Ardindan lilo yazdigimda sirasiyla 

```

#lilo

Debian *

Gentoo

```

yazan iki satir cikti buda sanirim liloda yapilan islemin dogru oldugunu gosteriyor.

/etc/lilo.conf

```

boot=/dev/hda

install=/boot/boot-menu.b

prompt

timeout=150

delay=50

default=Debian  

 image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-386

   initrd=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.8-1-386

   label=Debian

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda5

 image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

   initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

   label=Gentoo

   read-only

   root=/dev/ram0

   append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6"

```

vga=791 kismini sorun verince tekrar degistirdim.Ama yinede olmadi. :'(

Saygilar.

----------

## mrpdaemon

Selamlar,

3 yildir Linux, 6 aydir Gentoo dayim  :Smile: 

Ilk defa Other Languages kismina kadar scroll ettim, bakayim dedim bizim memleketten kac kisi kullaniyor  :Smile: 

Arti Gentoo forumlarinda kavgaya gurultuye filan pek nadiren rastladim, Turkiye diye topic acilmis burada kavga gurultu... Gulsem mi aglasam mi bilmiyorum.

----------

## irfaN

mrpdaemon, merak etme diğer ülkelere rezil olcaz diye, kimse türkçe bilmiyodur.   :Very Happy: 

Tabii tartışma hoş bişey değil..

----------

## gentr

Merhaba

 *un4gotten wrote:*   

> Birçok dağıtımın bir  şekilde Türkiye yansısı olmasına rağmen Gentoo'nuın neden yok?Bu iş ile ilgilenebilecek,alan verebilecek birileri yok mu?

 

Turk linux kullanicilari (ornegin ben) daha yeni yeni gentoo ismini duyuyorlar.

Cok yakinda  http://www.gentoo-tr.org/ adresi aciliyor.Bu yeni acilan adresle umuyorum Gentoo linux'e dahada fazla ilgi olacaktir.

Ayrica suan Gentoo Turkiye yansilarinda sanirim gunceli yok.Ama burdaki adreslerden cd siparisi yapabilirsin.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Birara linux.org.tr'nin serverinde gentoo 2004.1 gormustum. 

ftp://193.140.142.10/pub/linux/ burdada birseyler var.

bu arada bazi turkce gentoo linkleri

http://www.linux-sevenler.org/gentoo_belgeleri

http://www.linux-sevenler.org/gentoo_handbook

http://www.linux-sevenler.org/uploads/181/790/gentoo.html.html

http://erkan.linux-sevenler.org/Belgeler/Gentoo/faq/

http://www.linuxfocus.org/Turkce/May2004/article336.shtml

Saygilar.Last edited by gentr on Mon Nov 22, 2004 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> iyi gunler
> 
> asagidaki islem sonucu bu ciktiyi aliyorum
> 
> ```
> ...

 

selam 

lilo.conf daki gentoo ya ait kismi aşagidaki gibi  yapalim deneyelim olur sanirim. /etc/fstab dogru görünüyor.

 *Quote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> install=/boot/boot-menu.b
> 
> prompt       
> ...

 

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Enson sekliyle yine ayni (kernel panic) hatasini veriyor.Galiba yukleme islemlerinde bir hata yapdim.  :Sad: 

Birde hata vermeden once benden enter yada space seklinde ekran karti ayarlarini istiyor.Bunun sorunla bir alakasi olabilirmi?

Saygilar.

----------

## togan

 *Quote:*   

> ="gentr"]Enson sekliyle yine ayni (kernel panic) hatasini veriyor.Galiba yukleme islemlerinde bir hata yapdim. 
> 
> Birde hata vermeden once benden enter yada space seklinde ekran karti ayarlarini istiyor.Bunun sorunla bir alakasi olabilirmi?
> 
> Saygilar.

 

selam sanirim gentoo kernel hatali derlenmis ,

unutulan önemli bir modul olabilir örnegin chipset modulu gibi.

ilk önce bu komutla hardware olarak neler olduguna bakalim

```
lspci
```

orada gördügümüz hardwareye göre kernelimizi yeniden ayarlayalim

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

kernelimizin ayarlarindan emin olana kadar kontrol edelim ve

```
make && make modules modules_install install 
```

komutuyla kernelimizi derliyoruz . ve 

lilo.conf icerisine gentoo kernelin belirtildigi bölüme 

```
vmlinuz
```

  yaziyoruz ve initrd bölümünü cıkarıyoruz.

```
image=/boot/vmlinuz

label=Gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda6 
```

ve lilo komutunu vermeyi unutmuyoruz

 hepsi bu. yeni kernelimizle boot ediyoruz.

kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

iyi gunler

Tekrar bastan kurmayi deniyorum.Bu arada stage1 kuruyorum.  :Smile: 

Suan kurulumun 6 saatindeyim.  :Shocked:   Sanirim biraz uzun surecek ama.Saglam birsey olsun diyorum.

Bu arada  gentoo 2004.0 ve 2004.3 dokumanlari arasinda buyuk fark varmi?

Kurulum icin gentoo 2004.0 quickinstall-2004.0 dokumani buldum onu deniyorum.Diger Turkce dokumanlar bana baya karisik geldi.

http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/src2/article336/quickinstall-2004.0.pdf

saygilar

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> iyi gunler
> 
> Tekrar bastan kurmayi deniyorum.Bu arada stage1 kuruyorum. 
> 
> Suan kurulumun 6 saatindeyim.   Sanirim biraz uzun surecek ama.Saglam birsey olsun diyorum.
> ...

 

selam öncelikle bol sans ve kolay gelsin. www.linux-sevenler.org sitesinde türkce iyi yazilmis kurulum howto lari var. 2004.0 2004.3 arasinda kurulum olarak pek fark yok.

----------

## gentr

iyi gunler

Yeni sistemimde grub ayarlarini nasil yapmam gerekiyor?

tesekkurler.

----------

## kandemir

Birden fazla konu neden tek bir forum baþlýðý altýna konuþuluyor?

Türk Gentoo kullanýcýlarý ile ilgili bir baþlýk açýlmýþ ve farklý bir konuya geçilmiþ. Lütfen, her konu için ayrý baþlýk açalým.

----------

## gentr

Yeteri kadar kullanici bulursak kendimize ait bir forumumuz olacak.Birde farkli basliklarda acilinca fazla kullanici oldugu belli olmuyor.

----------

## mrpdaemon

Malesef kendi forumumuzu actiracak kadar kullanici yok henuz. En az 50-60 kullanici olmasi lazim bence kendi forumumuz icin.

----------

## gentr

Henuz gentoo linux yeni taniniyor.Hata suana kadar dogru duzgun hicbir universitenin linux yansilarinda gentoo dagitimina rastlamadim.Ayriyetten birde boyle bir forum hizmetinin olduguda pek bilinmiyor.Linuxle alakali bir sorun olunca diger forumlarda yardim daha hizli alinabildiginden burasi pek kullanilmiyor.Umuyorumki gentoo-tr.org acilinca burayada yeteri kadar kullanici ugrar.

Buarada soyle bir sorunum var.

boot=/dev/hda

install=/boot/boot-menu.b

prompt

timeout=150

delay=50

default=Debian

vga=792

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-1-386

initrd=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.8-1.386

label=Debian

read-only

root=/dev/hda5

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

initrd=/boot/ initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

label=Gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda6 

seklinde olan liloyu gruba nasil degistiririm.Acilista hep kernel panic veriyorda.Bu sorunun nerden kaynaklandigini hala bulamadim. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## rojanu

Ilk olarak GRUB'i

yuklemek gerek

```
emerge grub
```

sonra grub komutu ile boot loader'i yukleyeylim

```
grub
```

asagidakileri yaparken, GRUB'in 1 yerine 0'dan saymaya basladigini unutmayin 

simdi systemin boot dizininin diskimizin hangi bolumunde oldugunu gosterelim, ben birinci bolumde oldugunu varsaydim

```
root (hd0,0)
```

simdi boot loader'i nereye yukleyecigimizi gosterelim, burda birinci ana bellek oldugunu varsaydim

```
setup (hd0)
```

simdi grub'i terk edelim

```
quit
```

simdi sira boot menu'sunu hazirlamada, tabii bunun icin boot disk bolumunun yuklenmis (mount) olmasi gerekir

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

ve bu dosyaya asagidakileri yazalim, bu metindeki alti cizili olan disk bolumlerini kendi sisteminize gore uyarlayin cift cizgili olanlari grub gibi 0'dan saymaya baslayin, cift cizgi cizmiyor, [u]ve[/u] arasindakileri oyle varsayin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Saniye olarak
> 
> timeout 15
> ...

 

bu metindeki "#" ile baslayan satirlari silebilirsiniz

kolay gelsin...

----------

## gentr

iyi gunler

Oncelikle verdiginiz cevap icin gercekten cok tesekkurler.Ben ensonunda hardiskin tum bolumlerini sildim ve asagidaki sekilde tekrar stage3e gore kurulum 

(http://www.linux-sevenler.org/uploads/181/790/gentoo.html.html)

yaptim.

Kurulum sirasinda ilk once cd uzerinden (yani internetsiz olan islemleri yaptim ama internet baglantim vardi. Internetle uzun suyuyorda  :Smile:  ) sonra "emerge   system" komutu ciktisinda hata almam nedeniyle sadece asagida bulunan linkdeki dokumandaki "cd /usr/portage; scripts/bootstrap.sh" ile ve ardindan "emerge system" denedim.Bunun haricinde diger tum islmeleri kaldigim yerden devam ettim.(diger herseyi birinci dokumana gore yaptim.)

(http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/src2/article336/quickinstall-2004.0.pdf)

Sonra kurulum sorunsuz oldu.Kernel kurulumunda ise

```
emerge   genkernel

emerge   gentoo-dev-sources

genkernel   --menuconfig   all
```

seklide yapip sadece "sb" ses modulunu (m) sectim.Diger ayarlara hic degmedim.Sonra tum islemleri bitirdim.

Simdi yeni sistemi actigimda gentoo kernel okumaya basliyor.Belli bir seviye geldiginde  kaliyor.Ve kernel panic hatasi  veriyor.

```

[<c0104265>] kernle_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

code: c3 ff 66 ....  ..   ..... ...  .....(birsuru numara)

<0>Kernel Panic - not syncing:Attemted to kill init!
```

/dev/hda :

/dev/hda1 reiserfs

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 reiserfs

seklinde hardisk bolumum.

kurulum cdsi 2004.3 universal livecd

internetim adsl

simdi sorun kernel derlerken benim sectigim herhangi bir secim eksikligi olabilirmi?.Mesela reiserfs icin kernelde birsey secmem gerekiyormuydu?

tesekkurler

----------

## rojanu

Tekrar merhaba!

Aldiginiz Kernel Panic'in nedenini tam olarak bilemiyorum, bunun sebebi hem benim bir profesyonel olmamam, hemde sizin yeterince verilen cikyi hakkinda bilgi vermemeniz, neyse o bir yana.

Sahsen ben bootsrap'ing in tamamen bilmedigim icin ondan simdilik uzak duruyorum sizede aynisini tavsiye ederim. ozellikle stage3install yapiyorsaniz zaten bootstrap yapmaninda pek bir anlami yok zaten, sebebi ise stage3 install'da sizin icin hali hazirda derlenmis olan programlari kullanmaniz sizin kendi makinenizden alabileceginiz performansi engelliyor. Bu sebeplerden dolayi ben stage2 install yapiyorum hem fazla miktarda sistem ayarlari ile oynamaniz gerekmemekte, hem stage1 kadar uzun zaman almiyor hemde stage3'den daha iyi bir performans bekleyebilirsiniz.

Eger, sizde benim gibi fazla rahat durmuyor vede tecrube ediniyorsaniz,  sisteminizde baska bir bolum daha acin (not:bu bolum icin ext3 secerseniz daha iyi olduguna inaniyorum cunku reiserfs hizli ama ext3 kadar guvenilir olmadigi kanaatindeyim- !!!yanlis isem lutfen beliritin!!!) ve bu bolumu /usr/portage icinde mount yapin, /etc/make.conf dosyasinda FEATURES="buildpkg" seceneginide ekleyin boylece sisteminiz icin kendi programlarinizin bir kurulumu portage icinde olacaktir (Not:tabii ki bu ana bellekte yer kaplayacaktir) sisteminizi veya ayni programi tekrar yuklemekte boylece zamandan tassarruf edeceksiniz (Not:Programlarinizi yuklerken --usepkg veya -k secenegini eklemeyi unutmayin). Ornegin: 

```
emerge --usepkg openoffice
```

reiserfs konusuna gelince, genkernel genelde gerekli secimi yapmakta gayet iyi hatta gereginden fazla secimler yapiyor fakat menuconfig icinden File Systems altinda reiserfs destigini kontrol etmek daha iyidir(Bu yuzden en iyisi sistminizin icerigini ogrenip, kendi kernel'unuzu derlemeniz), bunu yani sira reiserfs destek programlarini indirmeniz daha iyi

```
emerge reiserfsprogs
```

Umarim fazla dagitmadim

----------

## mrpdaemon

reiserfs en az ext3 kadar guvenlidir, zira ikisi de journaling ozelligine sahip. Ayrica reiserfs performans olarak ext3'ten baya daha iyi, ozellikle reiser4 performans konusunda baya ileri.

Aldiginiz kernel panic'in reiserfs ile alakali birseyden oldugunu sanmiyorum, zira kernelde reiserfs destegi yoksa daha INIT asamasina gelmeden panic alirdiniz.

panic'ten sonra liveCD ile boot edip /var/log/messages 'i incelemeniz (veya buraya kopyalamaniz) yardimci olabilir. Eger mumkun degilse (filesystem mount ve logger dan evvel panic aliyorsaniz) panic'in tam metnini not alip buraya yazarsaniz (verdiginiz 3 satir gibi degil, 10-15 satir yukariya kadar) yardimci olmaya calisirim.

EDIT: Ayrica aliustek arkadasima katiliyorum, kendi kernelinizi derlemeniz gentoo'nun dikenli yollarina hazirlik acisindan oldukca yararli bir deneyim olur. Yeni basliyorsaniz stage3 ten baslamanizi oneririm, zira Gentoo bilginizi ilerlettikce stage1 ve 2 yi yeniden kurulum gerektirmeden ayni kurulum uzerinde kendiniz derleyebilirsiniz. Ayrica pentium4 optimize stage3'ten baslamak ile kendi derledigim stage1 den baslamis kurulum arasinda (ayni donanimda) en fazla %5-10 farkediyor hiz olarak.

----------

## gentr

Merhaba

Bilgisayarimi gentoo live cdyle boot edip" mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo"

ve ardindan "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot"

seklinde yaptiktan sonra "ls /var/log/messages" adinda bir dosya var.Ama sanirim o live cdnin loglari."ls /mnt/gentoo/var/log/messages" adinda bir dosya gorunurde yok.(ama o dizinler var)Galiba kurulum sirasinda bilgisayar herhangi bir dosya olusturmamis.Ayrica kernel panic icinde eklemem gerekiyor. Ekrana gelen gentoo secenegini sectikten sonra sanirim boot altindaki kerneli belli bir sekilde okuyor ve ardindan hardiskin diger bolumune gelince yapiyor saniyorum. :Rolling Eyes: 

tesekkurler.

----------

## rojanu

Eger sisteminize herhangi bir system logger ornegin syslog-ng gibi yuklememis iseniz /var/log/messages dosyasi olusmaz. Eger yuklemidiyseniz, yuklemek icin live cd ile boot edin

sonra gerekli olan disk bolumlerini mount edip, /mnt/gentoo bolumune chroot ettikten sonra, bir sistem logger emerge yapabilirsiniz. ornegin;

```
emerge syslog-ng
```

sonra

```
rc-update add syslog-ng default
```

Sistemizin verdigi hatanin tamamini yazarsaniz daha cok yardimci olabiliriz.

----------

## gentr

Selam

Oncelikle verdigin cevap icin cok tesekkurler.Ama ben sistemi tekrar kurdum.O hizli kurulumla(quick how to larla).Loglar icin olan o komutlari vermistim.Ve sorunsuz yuklemisti.

Birde sizlerle paylasmak istedigim bir konu var. Linux-sevenler.orgda  Bahadir adindaki arkadasin soyle bir mesaji var.Aynen asagiya pastliyorum.

Bence turkce dokuman ve webadresi acilmasi bir cok insanin gentoo linuxe  ilgisini artiracaktir.Elimizden geldikce bu mevzularda yardimci olalim.Tabiki birbirimizi kirmadan.

Kolay gelsin.

 *Quote:*   

> Merhaba,
> 
> Elimde olmayan aksilikler yüzünden, son iki bültenin çevirisi ve daðýtýmýný yapamadým. Aksiliklerin baþýnda, geçen hafta yakalandýðým  grip, geçen haftadan beri yaþadýðým baðlantý sorunlarý ve bu haftaki yoðun iþ tempom var.
> 
> Gentoo Haftalýk Haber Bülteni editörü ve yazarý Ulrich Plate ile bülten çevirileri hakkýnda yaptýðýmýz konuþmalar, þimdi daha anlamlý geliyor. Ýlk haftadan beri, bülten çevirisini tek baþýma yapmamam konusunda ýsrar ediyor, ve yaþanacak aksiliklerde bülten çevirisinin aksayacaðýný belirtiyordu.
> ...

 

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Tüm dostlardan ricam [Gentoo Turkey] Gentoo Forums'da Türkçe Bölümü Açýlsýn mý?  sorusuna oy kullanmalarý. Bu çok önemli eðer burada 50 nini üstünde bir evet oyu gelirse sanýrým açýlacak. Tüm dostlar lütfen oyumuzu kullanalým ve daha güzel bir foruma kavuþalým. Ayrýca  Bahadýr Kandemir arkadaþýmýzýn çaðrýsýna imkaný olan dostlar cevap verebilir.

Herkese kolay gelsin  :Smile: 

----------

## gentr

Bence bu oy islemini diger linux forumlarina yazmaliyiz.Bence gentoo kullanan bir cok kisi boyle bir forumun oldugundan bihaber.

----------

## togan

Selam herkese

Arkadaþlar bu baþlýðýda devam ettirelim. Mümkünse

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam herkese
> 
> Arkadaþlar bu baþlýðýda devam ettirelim. Mümkünse
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

Evet  3000 yakin izlenim almis bu forum basligi.Yeni forum acmamizda belki forum acacak sahsiyeti(admin) ikna etmeye yarar.

 :Smile: 

----------

## gentr

Tekrar selam togan,  

Derslerimden dolayi java programlamam  gerekiyor.Gentoo linuxde mesala eclipse programini nasil yukleye bilirim?Java paketleri emerge ile yuklemeyi deneyince web adresinden indirmem gereken 3 program adi verdi.

Mesela mandrakede yuklerken urpmide j2sdk paketini secince yukleye biliyordum.

Javayi yuklediysen, sen nasil yukledin?

Bu arada verdigi adreste uy olmak gerekiyor.Insallah spam gondermezler.  :Sad: 

Kolay gelsin.Last edited by gentr on Fri Dec 24, 2004 2:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## huso_wamp

o çektiðin paketleri /usr/portage/distfiles altýna at ve emerge yi tekrar baþlat

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Tekrar selam togan,  
> 
> Derslerimden dolayi java programlamam  gerekiyor.Gentoo linuxde mesala eclipse programini nasil yukleye bilirim?Java paketleri emerge ile yuklemeyi deneyince web adresinden indirmem gereken 3 program adi verdi.
> 
> Mesela mandrakede yuklerken urpmide j2sdk paketini secince yukleye biliyordum.
> ...

 

Selam ayný mesajlarý banada vermiþti. orada gelen mesajlara göre uygulamayý aynen yap hangi adresten indireceðini ve gelen paketleri nereye kopyalaman gerektiðini söylüyor. Aslýnda çok kolay. Gelen mesajlarý not al yada baþka bir konsol aç ona göre yap.

kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Ben de forumu yeni kesfettim.

(Sagolsun Erkan)

----------

## Déjà Vu

Türk Gentoo kullanýcýsý mý? Buyrun benim...  :Wink: 

----------

## Marifetli

Ben de Gentoo kullanmak üzereyim.

----------

## kunthar

Selamlar

Hem ~x86 hem de ~amd64 uzerinde 

Hem Dual AMD Opteron server hem de Athlon 3200+ desktop olmak uzere bu marifetli kofteye gectim. 

Son derece basarili bir dagitim, acayip guzel bi ortam.

Ne diyim kde 3.4 le xfce4 le, blackdown javaylan mutluyum artikin. 

Darisi zavalli FC, mdk kolelerinin basina   :Laughing: 

Not: Macromedia.. Sozum sana... Cabuk dagit su 64 bit flashi kardesim....

Gokhan aka Kunthar

----------

## Noyan

noluyooo lam burdaaaa  : )

----------

## ozgan

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## zonic

 *realist wrote:*   

> #turklug dediğiniz girenleri nick değiştirmeye zorlayan mal kanal sakinleri mi? 
> 
> (yanlış biliyorsam kusura bakmayın)

 

Evet bu sebeple bayagi kullanici kaybettikleri kesin.

----------

## RayMoe

Hallo Arkadaslar, 

   benim cok özel bir sorunum var. Gecen ay PCTV SAT DVB karti aldim ve sistemime yükledim. Windowsda hersey yolunda. Özellikle Türk kanallari seyretmek cok kolay gidiyor. Simdi Linux Sistemimde karti yükledim. Bildiginiz gibi Kernel taraftan bu kartin supporti iyidir. Ama Kanallari ayarlamak istedigimde tek TRT paketi ve Kanal D paketi calisiyor. Baska hic birseyi göremiyorum. En kötü halde calismayan bir programi acmak istersem seyredebildigim programlari bile göremiyorum. Türkcem en iyisi degil. Insallah anlatabildim. Bu konuya bir thread actim.

Link : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2629160.html#2629160

Buna bi bakabilirseniz cok sevinirdim. 

Tsk.

  RayMoe

P.S.: Karadeniz TV'mi özlüyorum.

----------

## experience

+1

----------

## gokhanuk

Selam Arkadaslar Nasilsiniz?

Ben Londradan Gokhan

Herkeze kolay gelsin

----------

## eamon

SELAM MILLET! BENDE TURKUM!!!

ADIM TOLGA!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## baRRacuda

Ben de varım!   :Cool: 

----------

## alkan

count++

----------

## devkartal

bizde burdayiz diye buraya yazdim ama benim ekledigim sey goremiyorum sorunmu var

herkese selam sevgi saygý

www.teknikarena.com

bulus mak uzere

saygýlarýmla

----------

## devkartal

arkadaslar herkesi 

www.teknikarena.com bekliyorum

gorusmek uzere

saygýlarýmla

forumda son nokta

www.teknikarena.com

----------

## zgf

 :Arrow:  aha bende geldim.

----------

## Emek

ben varým, bide ben varým, ben varým  :Very Happy:  pardusla baþladýðým linux yolculuðuna gentoo ile devam etmek istedim, sonuçta buradayým  :Smile: 

peki efendiler madem burada Türkler konuþuyor, Türkçe konuþuluyor baþlýðýmýz neden Ýngilizce? birilerine hava mý atmaya çalýþýyoruz Ýngilizce bildiðimizi göstererek? Türkçe yazýn baþlýðý abi hatta Türkçe karakterler de kullanýn ki farkýmýz anlaþýlsýn  :Cool:  sonra dilinden utanýyor bu Türkler demezler mi adama?

----------

## axer7

bende varým arkadaslar....

----------

## PoLaT

Ozaman ingilizce Ogrenelim arkadaslar... iste sitemiz  :Smile: )

www.ingilizcepratik.net

Ingilizce ile baglantisi olan herkesi bekleriz:))

gorusuruz....

----------

## vsk34

 *ercxy wrote:*   

> bende gentoo kullaniyorum...
> 
> Toplamda kac kisi oldu?

 

+++++++ bende varým tabiii burada ama türk forumlarda süper 

http://www.sayfa.com/forum_.php

bilmeyenlere duyurulur arkadaslar

ISTANBUL / SERAP

----------

## aktasch

valla bundan once bi cok distro kullanmistim (en onemlisi Slackware dir, babadir) fakat boyle bisey kullanmamistim.

bi 6 aydir bayagi memnunum. 

emerge --world

----------

## rex86

Sa Arkadaslar Bende Sizin Sayenizde gentoo Kullanacagim Ama Ben Hangi Surumu Yuklemeliyim Daha Once Tecrubem Yok Xp Kullaniyorum. Degisiklik olsun maksat 

Simdi 2004 2005 Ve gentoo 2006 var hangisini kurmaliyim arkadaslar ilginize tesekkurler islemcim sempron 64 

adsl zyxel modem den korkuyorum nasil tanitcam bide:D

----------

## aktasch

 *rex86 wrote:*   

> Sa Arkadaslar Bende Sizin Sayenizde gentoo Kullanacagim Ama Ben Hangi Surumu Yuklemeliyim Daha Once Tecrubem Yok Xp Kullaniyorum. Degisiklik olsun maksat 
> 
> Simdi 2004 2005 Ve gentoo 2006 var hangisini kurmaliyim arkadaslar ilginize tesekkurler islemcim sempron 64 
> 
> adsl zyxel modem den korkuyorum nasil tanitcam bide:D

 

2006 livecd ile basliyabilirsin kurulumu kolay. yeni livecd de X aciliyor ordan kuluma basamak basamak devam edebiliyorsun.

donanim olarak her turlu sey icin bir konfigurasyon var elbet sempron icinde bir use flag mevcuttur. modemin usb ise

sanirim onun icin biraz kaynak arastirman gerekecek. yok ethernetse bir sorunun yok ama kuluma baslamadan once mutlaka bir

arastir derim.

----------

## Kartagis

 *zonic wrote:*   

>  *realist wrote:*   #turklug dediğiniz girenleri nick değiştirmeye zorlayan mal kanal sakinleri mi? 
> 
> (yanlış biliyorsam kusura bakmayın) 
> 
> Evet bu sebeple bayagi kullanici kaybettikleri kesin.

 

Selam,

Ben şu anda Gentoo sistemimi 2. kez kuruyorum (neden diye sormayın). https://forums.gentoo.org adresinde #turklug kanalından bahsedildiğini gördüm ve aman ne güzel diye hemen gittim. Ama gerçek isim kullanmak gibi saçma sapan ve salakça bir kuralları varmış, ve ben de çıktım. Yani bir kullanıcı daha kaybettiler.

----------

## Kartagis

 *ercxy wrote:*   

> bende gentoo kullaniyorum...
> 
> Toplamda kac kisi oldu?

 

Arkadaşlar gerçekten bir sayalım mı? Herkes listeye lakabını yazsın

Kartagis

----------

## fatih999

Selamlar Arkadaþlar,

Bir Türk Gentoocu da burda var !  :Wink: 

Benim ayrýca bir sorum var,

Console da Türkçe karekterleri kullanamýyorum (sadece "ý, ð, þ "). Firefox da ve Bluefish Editor de sorun çýkmamasýna raðmen ,

Console da , xterm de ,xedit de, ayrýca MercuryMessenger ve Amsn de bu harfleri yazamýyorum.. Epey kaynak okudum ama bir sonuca 

varamadým. Sistemi Ýngilizce kullanýyorum , sadece Türkçe karekterlerin de görünmesini istioyorum. Ne yapmalýyým.

Gentoo wiki de ve Gentoo Localization Guide da kileri yaptým. nano gibi programlar Türkçe oldu ama yine türkçe karekterler görünmüyor...

UTF-8 mi kullanmalýyýz, ISO-8859-9 mu ??

Sizlerdeki ilgili dosyalarýn çýktýlarýný gönderirseniz sevinirim...

Selametle

----------

## furkan

Su site anlatiyor:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speak_Your_Language#Turkish

----------

## okaratas

Merhaba,

yeni bir gentoo kullanicisi, eski debianci olarak bende varim. ayrica irc.freenode.org uzerinde turkce yardim kanali #gentoo-tr ve de #gentoo-doc-tr ceviri kanalina da takilmanizi dilerim.

----------

## reflexive

Turkiyeden baya giren olmus bize artýk ayrý bolum acmalarý lazým

www.decbin.com

----------

## destar

Bu gentoo gelmiþ geçmiþ en saðlam kararlý ve port destekli sistem, your own linux !

----------

## Serdar Efsane

Arkadaþlar nasýl birþey bu gentoo bir iþletim sistemi mi? Extra özellikleri var mý ?

----------

## delphi.net

geldim arkadaþlar bende geldim merak etmeyin git gide çoðalacaz

----------

## TRForumca

Bizde Türküzzzzzzzz

----------

## snoop303

bende burdayým beyler  :Very Happy: 

The_Legend_ÝS_Back  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bekci

selam arkadaslar ankarandan bekcýnýzde burda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Numb_Boy

Bende artýk burdayým , aðalar biþe sorcam baþka böyle bildiðiniz büyük yabancý forum warmý , yada dünyanýn en büyük forumu hangisi?

----------

## hardlike

selam millet ben yeniyim here  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  aranýza hoþgeldim ama kusura bakmayýn boþ geldim hahaha

----------

## r420r

bende ev kullanıcısıyım...

gentoodan baya zevk aldım gerçekten emerge çok kullanışlı geldi biraz install diğer linux versiyonuna göre farklı o kadar gentooda çoğu şeyi kendiniz yapıyorsunuz....

sizi bilmem ama gentooyu diğer linuxlardan daha hızlı ve prof. buldum...

sanırım bunun sebebi kernel dahil hepsini derlemesi olabilir tam olarak bilemiyorum ama gentoo kurarken kurulumu kesip sonra devam edebiliyorsunuz en çok bu durumu sevdim  :Razz: 

----------

## togan

selam herkese,

Gentoo hakkýnda bilgi sahibi olmak isteyen arkadaþlar www.gentoo-tr.com  yada www.gentoo-tr.eu

adreslerinden yararlanabilirler. Bu adreste gentoo kurulum ve kullaným için rehber bilgiler bulunmaktadýr.

Herkese kolay gelsin

Togan

----------

## Arnointed

GWN'yi Türkçe çýkartma çalýþmalarý nasýl gidiyor acaba, konuyla ilgili bilgisi olan var mý?

 *Quote:*   

> Turkish translation team needs your help
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> The newly-revived GWN Turkish translation team is looking for help
> ...

 

----------

## togan

Selam, Þu an GWN türkçe çevirisi yapýlmamaktadýr. 

Baþlayan arkadaþlar genelde bir kaç tane yaptýktan sonra býraktý. Þu an Türkçe GWN listesinden çýkarýlmýþ durumda. Yani artýk resmi Gentoo GWN içerisinde baþlatýlmasý çok zor.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## Arnointed

Hmmm, bu 4 gün önce gelen GWN'de yazýyordu yalnýz, hemen býraktýlar yani çeviri iþini?

----------

## tuxm4n

+1

----------

## Kartagis

Sevgili arkadaþlar,

Benim anlamadýðým bir þey var. FreeNode üzerinde #gentoo-tr ve #gentootr bomboþken (þu an itibarýyla #gentootr benim haricinde bomboþ, #gentoo-tr'de ise bir kiþi var) nasýl 50 kiþiye ulaþýnca ayrý bölüm açýlacak diyebiliyorsunuz ki? Ben sadece bu sorun için export LC_ALL="tr_TR" yapamýyorum çünkü iþletim sistemi de Türkçe olduðundan bir sorun olduðunda yardým isteyemiyorum. Bence siz önce kanalý doldurun, sonra bu sorunun üzerine eðilin.

----------

## OkanAkkaya

selamLast edited by OkanAkkaya on Mon Aug 23, 2010 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oxygens

arkadaþlar irc.freenode.org serverýnda #gentoo-tr  kanalýnda yavaþ yavaþ toplanýyoruz ve türkçe forum konusunda gentoo developer larý ile görüþtük gerekli sayýya ulaþtýðýmýz zaman forumu açacaklarýný söylediler bu konuda hakkýnda lütfen #gentoo-tr ye geliniz saygýlar...

----------

## soulmate

Herkeze Alekum Selam  Linux Aleminin Insanlari. 

Arkadashlar fikirlerimizi sorunlarimizi paylasalim... 

Sevgi Cemberi olushturalim Gentoo nun gucunu gosterelim.   :Cool: 

----------

## OthmanKhan

Evet bu andan itibaren bende gentoo kullanýcýsýyým...

----------

## elektrowolf

ben de gentoo ile yeni tanýþtým 

yukarýda ne anlatýldýðýný tam olarak anlamadým

açýklarsanýz sevinirim

----------

## eastblood

slm herkese ben yeniyim ok yaw bu gentoo diðer linuxlardan iyi mi hayatým boyunca bitek Gelecek linuxu kullandým ondada pcye geri windowsu kuramamýþtým bu gento iyi midir

----------

## Misafir

Ya Ayýptýr sormasýda bu gentoo nedir    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## barisch1

Ayný þeyi ben de sormak istiyorum. Linux filan n demek bilmeyi çok istiyorum   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gitarist

Heh, I've came...  :Very Happy: 

Bende geldim millet... Bakalim var mi Izmirden hiç insan?

Is there anyone from izmir?

----------

## elektrowolf

arkadaþlar bu gentoo yu tam olarak açýklayacak birisi yok mu yaf  :Smile: 

----------

## ambulans1

Benim sorunum açýlýþta 

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please Append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel Panic - not sysncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

hatalarýný vermesi qlogic HBA driveri ile cx300 EMC SUN kullanýyoruz. 

kernelden qla2xxx desteði vermeme raðmen bu hatalarla karþýlaþýyorum

----------

## sestavina

 :Wink: 

----------

## AliM

slm arkadaslar ben gentoo minimal cd yi indirdim pcyi kasmasin diye.bana konsol ile gcc olsun yeter. haftaya yukluyorum insallah 

bilgisayarimda pardus yüklü. onun yanina kurabilir miyim?

----------

## AliM

gentoo unutulmuşsa benziyor bakan yok artık siteye

----------

## suzan

bnde bu forumda yeniyim daha küçüğüm size göre  :Very Happy:  biraz ingilizcemi geliştirmek için kayıt oldum inşallah gelişir

----------

## seqizz

türkiyede hiç tutulduğunu sanmıyorum gentoo'nun.. tutulsa bile profesyoneller tarafından.. onlar da sorunlarını ingilizce ile irc'de çözüyorlar  :Wink: 

----------

## eakcorp

daha fazla calismak lazim

----------

## malzeme_muhendisi

Gentoo Linux Türkiye'de pek kullanılmadığı için katılım az olmuş buraya ama Türkçe yayın yapan forumlardaki Gentoo bölümleri açığı kapatıyor gibi...   :Smile: 

----------

## soulmate

Gentoo Linux iyidir benim vazgecemediğim bir dağıtım.   :Cool: 

Türkiyede tutulmamış olabilir ama seveni cok fazla ayrıca ilk olarak port uygulamasınını Gentoo Linux uyguladı.   :Wink: 

----------

## fikrifiil

Bende kurdum yeniyim daha.

Ancak pek cikamadim isin icinden.  :Sad: 

----------

## seqizz

Enixma'da elden geldikçe anlatmaya çalıştım umarım faydası olmuştur..

----------

## EOS

 *seqizz wrote:*   

> Enixma'da elden geldikçe anlatmaya çalıştım umarım faydası olmuştur..

 

Güzel kaynak olmuş. Keşke kurmadan once görseydim..

----------

## hasansahin

Selamlar,

Bende artık buralardayım   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NOOF93

Ben Moo Trkih Arap ne kadar barış, ama adımı bilmiyorsan ben Nof farklı kültürlerin sevgi ve aynı zamanda bir Müslüman seni bize Butagaftkm Sanırım iyi bir kalp ve cömert insanlar vardır nehirler biliyorum izin isteyin önce  

----------

## NOOF93

yanlışsa da yazarak beni affedin

----------

## hcyildiran

gentoo kurulumu seyrinde portage update lenirken (emerge --sync) uyarı alıyorum IMPORTANT: 2 items needed to be read gibi birşey açıklamada phyton 3.1 le ilgili uyarılar ve phyton 2 nin de yüklü olması gerektiği gibi ingilizce yazılar var. yardım lütfen

----------

## mahser

Arkadaşlar ben de yeniyim sitede azevvel üye oldum.

Nasipse kurmayı düşünüyorum.

----------

